# [By Demand] December 2010



## echoplxx (Oct 29, 2010)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com 
for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--only for DVD content--
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list..*
Software: Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
Games: GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
Game Trailers: Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
HD Trailers: Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
Music: Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com 
Audiobooks: librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
Distros: distrowatch.com
Movies: archive.org
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Note:* To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month


----------



## jayantr7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tutorials for Flash Professional CS5 for beginners. Like shown in Lynda.com


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 29, 2010)

How about a FT to Flex Programming??


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 30, 2010)

Please include harry potter deathly hollows full hd trailers


----------



## aby geek (Oct 30, 2010)

fast track to java, adobe cs5, oracle9i.

world of goo

free adobe flash (app) alternative.


----------



## echoplxx (Nov 1, 2010)

rahul_c said:


> Please include harry potter deathly hollows full hd trailers



Check out this month's Playware DVD


----------



## ojha_riddhish (Nov 1, 2010)

filehippo.com hosts latest softwares for windows.
Please provide latest Cygwin with everything installed.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2010)

Microsoft Windows Security Release ISO Image Latest Version :

Download details: October 2010 Security Release ISO Image

Currently Available :

Windows-KB913086-201010-1.iso _1942.5MB_
Windows-KB913086-201010-2.iso _2656.0MB_

give these two or the most latest version available.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 2, 2010)

^ what are these? are they different from the updates windows does as and when a patch is released from M/S? or is it a pack of all the patches to date?


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2010)

Here you will get all the details about this :

Security updates are available on ISO-9660 DVD5 image files from the Microsoft Download Center


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 3, 2010)

ok thanks for the link, as per the info there its of no use for home users with one or 2-3 pcs, offcourse those connected to internet.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2010)

yep, those dics images for updating more than one pcs and they will save bandwidth a lot.


----------



## slugger (Nov 4, 2010)

Please write Fast Tracks for these

GIMP

Blender

Audacity

many people have an interest in audio-video-picture editing as a hobby. These freewares serve the purpose best

Please write



aby geek said:


> free adobe flash (app) alternative.



+1


----------



## echoplxx (Nov 4, 2010)

Blender is part of this month's Playware DVD
Gimp is in this month's Mindware DVD
I  give audacity every now and then, I'll put it again in December DVDs


----------



## slugger (Nov 5, 2010)

^^^
err!?....not the software - have them. Wanted to read *Fast Track* on these


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2010)

Also try to make a FT on Inkscape - it's the only best free and open source vector image drawing app.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2010)

FT on:
Gimp
Autocad
Blender
Inkscape
Photoshop

Review on:
PC Case
PSU

And more video tutorials......


----------



## jayantr7 (Nov 6, 2010)

slugger said:


> ^^^
> err!?....not the software - have them. Wanted to read *Fast Track* on these



+1..Do also provide a Fast Track on Search Engines as knowing more about them means we can search much better and know much more about them...


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2010)

yep, a complete Benchmark on lots of of PSU and Cabinet would be just great - it's been ages since we have not seen such kind of tests.

Also try to add some Road Runner/Tom & Jerry/Tin Tin/ Scooby Doo cartoons on the DVD.


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 7, 2010)

plz. all digit issues in PDF. from first issue [ i think 2001] to nov 2010 issue in PDF.

i am waiting it for more than 1 year. i was disappointed when i found only 1 year PDFs in dec2009 issue.

also demo of NFS Hot pursuit, HAWX 2, COD Black ops if available.

guide to upgrade PC hardware in all budget. eg: GPUs in budget 2k, 4k,6k,9k,14k and above.
also console buying guide with complete info about risks in hacking them.
old xbox arcade vs slim 4GB xbox does it worth money? RROD issues?
all info.
thx


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Nov 8, 2010)

houdini x64 and x86 setup download from www dot sidefx dot com, plugins for maya.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2010)

You people are promoting Open Source, And thanks to you and ico666 and LFC_fan in #krow and thinkdigit who inspired me to move to Linux, it's been 6 months now, I use Ubuntu and Arch(at home) and Fedora(at work). So my request would be to make such a interface which we can run on Linux too.

If you still continue to old interface remember you guys are now forcing me to Log In back to PIRATED Windows to view your DVD Contents   I don't think you want me to do that.

Anyway jokes apart, Interface that we can run on Linux too.


----------



## rahul_c (Nov 9, 2010)

echoplxx said:


> Check out this month's Playware DVD



Thanks! I <3 Digit


----------



## echoplxx (Nov 11, 2010)

Why aren't you guys posting demands, remember this is a special issue so guys post more..


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

an article on setting up a LAN proxy + bandwidth control!


----------



## aby geek (Nov 11, 2010)

.net programming fast track


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 12, 2010)

Backtrack 4
It was out on 1/11/10. But its 1.5GB.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 12, 2010)

Java Programming Online Course, Other Programming, | Free Video lectures, Download
Computer Networks Online Course, IIT Kharagpur Networking, Sujoy Ghosh | Free Video lectures, Download

i guess 2 video courses coz its special issue.

+1 for Backtrack
Distribution Release: BackTrack 4 R1 (DistroWatch.com News)
if possible RHEL6
Distribution Release: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 (DistroWatch.com News)


----------



## keerthi teja (Nov 12, 2010)

+1 for FT on JAVA n .net Progamming....


----------



## honeykr (Nov 13, 2010)

provide some adventure [point and click] games in the december dvd


----------



## evewin89 (Nov 16, 2010)

give many unique screen-savers,wallpapers,HD videos,and many more useful softwares....don't give old movies....plz....


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 16, 2010)

more detailed benchmarks on released and article on upcoming gpus from both giants would be great on last 2010 issue as u r not biased i trust from my heart.

and,please in dvd include alien vs predator dx11 benchmark,please please.

And please 10.10e hotfix also.


----------



## dippi_taurus (Nov 17, 2010)

How about giving away the pdf's for the magazines and fasttrack of all the previous issues? Some good linux distros, anything related to win7 [tips & tricks, softwares, etc]. Some good HD trailers and wallpapers on recent and upcoming games [particularly all hd trailers on Diablo III].


----------



## mohiuddin (Nov 17, 2010)

Plz,don't request 2 cut pdf.coz here in my place only special issiues arrive n their price also double from their original price written on d megazine.


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Nov 17, 2010)

PLZ PLZ  Provide walkthroughs of _*Assassin's Creed Brotherhood,Call Of Duty :Black Ops,Medal Of Honor, Civilization V*_ eagerly Waiting


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

^^ walkthroughs are like spoilers.


----------



## echoplxx (Nov 18, 2010)

dippi_taurus said:


> How about giving away the pdf's for the magazines and fasttrack of all the previous issues? Some good linux distros, anything related to win7 [tips & tricks, softwares, etc]. Some good HD trailers and wallpapers on recent and upcoming games [particularly all hd trailers on Diablo III].



I think there some good news for you my friend, await the December DVDs



mayur gaikwad said:


> PLZ PLZ  Provide walkthroughs of _*Assassin's Creed Brotherhood,Call Of Duty :Black Ops,Medal Of Honor, Civilization V*_ eagerly Waiting



Didn't you check out **** loads of walkthroughs in the PAX West Special Playware DVDs?


----------



## slugger (Nov 18, 2010)

how much will the Dec ed cost?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 18, 2010)

Rs.200/- ?.....


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 18, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Rs.200/- ?.....



Special Issues are no more Rs.200/-, its Rs.250/-


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 18, 2010)

That's why - "Be Wise and Subscribe"..


----------



## slugger (Nov 18, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> That's why - "Be Wise and Subscribe"..


even better - *Be wise & borrow* - will then be able to weed out people who simply pretend to be your friends

The wait to begin reading the December edition is simply killing me - please send my friends their copies early and in good condition


----------



## NainO (Nov 18, 2010)

Plz add-

Latest games wallpapers
Some must have applications on linux distros, so i can migrate to ubuntu 
TED videos
.....on dvds

latest low and midend graphics card reviews
some anroid phones reviews(preferably >15k and specially optimus one)
.....on magazine


----------



## echoplxx (Nov 19, 2010)

slugger said:


> even better - *Be wise & borrow* - will then be able to weed out people who simply pretend to be your friends
> 
> The wait to begin reading the December edition is simply killing me - please send my friends their copies early and in good condition



You telling me that you never buy any of your magazine? 
I hope you only borrow people's magazines and nothing else!


----------



## slugger (Nov 21, 2010)

^^
Quite frankly never, or at least not directly.  Our otherwise unremarkable College library had a fairly decent subscription of magazines, yours included.

The British library too subscribes to your magazine - never get to read the current ed though - cheapo Brits have only 1 subscription for the whole library here

I borrow - I read & if I see unfilled contest forms, I fill it


----------



## layzee (Nov 21, 2010)

1. WAIK for Windows 7 especially since SP1 is coming up...
2. HD Trailers and Wallpapers


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 21, 2010)

i think that digit should start thinking of starting a blu ray disc edition of the magazine as well....


----------



## lywyre (Nov 21, 2010)

Been a while since I bought a digit. I feel to buy one, but Rs.200! Hell no. Top Gear gives more to drool at for Rs.100 (though thats of cars )


----------



## redhat (Nov 21, 2010)

I back a Linux Supported interface for the disk!!
Also, some Linux apps would be a great addition.
For the Magazine, an extensive benchmark test on loads of hardware. 
A FT on photography or Photo-editing??


----------



## echoplxx (Nov 22, 2010)

slugger said:


> ^^
> Quite frankly never, or at least not directly.  Our otherwise unremarkable College library had a fairly decent subscription of magazines, yours included.
> 
> The British library too subscribes to your magazine - never get to read the current ed though - cheapo Brits have only 1 subscription for the whole library here
> ...



Good that you cleared it out


----------



## dippi_taurus (Nov 23, 2010)

echoplxx said:


> I think there some good news for you my friend, await the December DVDs




Good to hear. I'm eagerly awaiting the copy. Speaking of which, how can I know the status of the magazine subscription, it's already been 3 weeks now since I subscribed to the dec special issue. Sorry if I've posted on a wrong thread but I didn't know where else to go.

Regards.


----------



## sourabha4u (Nov 23, 2010)

slugger said:


> how much will the Dec ed cost?


Cover price is Rs. 250, but you may prebook this Edition by visiting thinkdigit.com/prebook for Rs. 200 only.


----------



## keerthi teja (Nov 28, 2010)

*BACK TRACK*

Downloads | BackTrack Linux - Penetration Testing Distribution


----------



## pratikanand (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: [By Demand] january 2011*

pls give chrome os live image from Download Chrome OS RC & beta


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 30, 2010)

Well waiting for my copy and detailed preview. plz post preview soon


----------

